# Fan/Blower Motor not working



## fusecon (Feb 25, 2005)

Just the other day when the temperatures hit 30F for the first time this year our internal fan stopped working on our 1998 Pathfinder SE. Here is what I did to fix it:

1) See what others said about that on this board. Most often the problem tended to be a fan resistor however, on the SE there is no fan resistor since it has Auto control but there is a similar part called the fan control amplifier.

2) Refer to the Factory Manual to find areas this could fail. And go through the Trouble Diagnosis.

3) I checked the FAN and saw it had +12V to ground on both sides of the connector. No ground continuity on terminal #2. I did apply some voltage to the fan and saw it spin so I figured it was still working.

4) I checked the fuses and they were okay. They are the first two in the change holding area.

5) I went through the diagnostic procedure for the Fan control amp. I saw about 9.5V coming out of terminal 2 for all fan speeds. This seemed to point to the Auto amplifier.

6) I check the Auto amplifier (which is near the gas pedal) and my results were this needed to be replaced.

I replaced the Auto Amplifier (Part # 28520-1W600). But that didn't solve the problem. This part cost around $235.

I then replaced the Fan Control Amp (Part # 27761-70T03). That did solve the problem. This part cost around $142.

Use this site to find parts: Nissan USA eStore
If you live out West you can use this site to buy parts if you want to save money (or can wait and not buy local): NissanParts.cc - Your #1 Source for OEM Parts and Accessories

The dis-assembly of the glove box area to reach the blower motor and related parts is quite easy. I decided to post a video for anyone having this problem and feeling intimidated: 




You can repair your problem in 30 minutes if you ignore the diagnoses and simply replace the "resistor or fan control amp." If you want to diagnoses the problem and check every component and run to the dealership 2x who are lucky enough to have the part then you'll need about 4-6 hours to fix this issue.

Hope this helps someone who runs into this problem.
-dan


----------



## fusecon (Feb 25, 2005)

If anyone has the same problem above and the FAN CONTROL AMP doesn't fix the problem I still have our original Auto Amplifier Assembly (28520-1W600) which does work. I'd be willing to sell cheap. Unfortunately, I can't return the new one.

-dan


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Dan - good video and write up. Too bad you did buy a part which didn't help, but I still contend overall that by buying both parts and installing yourself, you STILL saved money over taking it in for a repair.

Hopefully, this will help others, and hopefully you'll find a buyer for the unused part.


----------



## Xhefri (Jun 22, 2016)

I appreciate what was posted here. My dilemma is similar to Fusecon. BUT, here is my situation. First I want to say I am pretty mechanically inclined and over the year have done quite a bit of diagnostic work. I have rebuilt cars and worked/managed several body shops over the years. I am resorting to the Forum as a last result, being a do-it-yourselfer!

I too have a 2003 Nissan Pathfinder SE. My fan motor started making noises for a long time like the bushings were dry - squealing and such. Then finally it just stopped. A couple times it would come back to life but then it died - for sure.  So I ordered a new blower motor and installed it. Still would not work.

I read a bad blower motor might burn out the Blower Motor Resistor/amplifier. For the SE model I could only find a Blower Motor Resistor, which was for the LE with climate control. The replacement part looked just like the one in my Pathfinder. Part number matched. Installed it. Motor still does not work. Reset the ECU, checked all the fuses in the fuse block, used electrical contact cleaner on all fuses and connections related to the the fan motor. Just no voltage coming to the fan motor wires when I check it with a voltage meter.

Anyone have a clue what to do next????


----------



## fusecon (Feb 25, 2005)

Do you have factory service manual (or download it online)? Ideally you should check the voltages and see what is inline with the blower. For the older vehicle it was two parts noted above. Part replacement is of course an expensive way to fix vehicles but sometimes it happens (mine cost me $235). If your car has same Auto Amplifier I can sell/lend you mine cheap but I doubt it is right part for 2003. If your car has the Fan Control Amp I would say that is the problem. Good luck.

-dan


----------



## Xhefri (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks Dan, Yeppers, as pointed out I replaced both the fan motor assembly and the Fan Control Amplifier all ready. I check several place to make sure I had the right part for the Fan Control having the Climate Control system in the Pathfinder SE. The two devices look considerably different. Also pulled every fuse in all the fuse blocks and checked and swapped them to be double sure. I am guessing I will need to just connect a toggle switch to the battery fuse block directly to the fan motor. Cheap workaround, but do nit see any other options. Going to the Nissan Dealership is a bit of a joke - an expensive joke. Everywhere online says the same thing. If your fan motor dies it is either: 1) the Fan Motor fuse 2) The fan motor itself, 3) the Fan Control Resistor/Amplifier. All those are replaced and checked.

Do you have a link to a pict of the Fan control amplifier you have? And a maybe a link to the one that worked in your vehicle? That would be interesting to see. Thanks!


----------



## fusecon (Feb 25, 2005)

You can see it in my video above or you can look it up online here is what it looks like (e-bay): 

New Automatic A C Blower Motor Amplifier Resistor Module 1996 04 Pathfinder | eBay

You can search for: 27761-70T03 (Part number).

I did use my light/drill battery to test out the blower motor (~14.4VDC) to make sure it was working. 

Going to the dealer would cost you $90 per hour but hey, you wouldn't be replacing a lot of parts. If I had done that I would have never spent the extra $235 on a part I didn't need. On the other side of the coin, this isn't a difficult item to fix assuming it is one of those 3 items (blower, fan control amplifier, or auto amplifier). Sounds like you may have only one more item to replace. Assuming you have auto control, you haven't tried your AUTO Amplifier. Mine was in the circuit. It had wires that went to blower motor and Fan Control Amp. So, you have 4 items: Fuse, Blower Motor, Fan Control Amp and A/C Auto Amp. Assuming none of your wires are cut/broken then the only component left is the one I replaced that didn't have an issue. (Page HA-67 in my service manual). I have 2001 manual and I can see my A/C Auto Amp is not the same as yours.

-dan

-dan


----------



## Xhefri (Jun 22, 2016)

Hey Dan,

Here is the part I replaced:

1995-2004 Nissan Pathfinder Blower Motor Resistor - Climate Control - Standard Motor Products 95-04 Pathfinder Blower Motor Resistor - 6749-05399323 - PartsGeek

Also new Fan motor. I can't find anything on my 2003 LE about a auto amplifier. So far I replaced the two item items, and I know my fan motor was bad. It turned hard and was squealing like crazy while it still worked! I will check google for the Auto Amp. Thanks for taking time. The AC works just the fan will not turn on at all. So while I drive and if I crack a window I get forced air! LOL!

I googled auto amplifier and can only find what I replaced (blower motor resistor/amplifier) and not the 3rd part you mentioned. Funny how some people call that part a resistor and others and amplifier! Some people call it both....


----------



## fusecon (Feb 25, 2005)

Service Manual (which you said you have):
Nissan Pathfinder Service Repair Manuals

Look at page HA-118 - HA-124. There are 2 fuses, a blower motor, fan control am and Auto amp. You checked or replaced each of these with exception of Auto Amp. So, if you can rule out wiring or short possibility then only thing left to replace is your Auto Amp. If you can run troubleshooting to check pins 33, 34 and 35 on Auto Amp make that can help you find solution. It is AUTO AMP that would enable blower motor to run. It will probably take hour of your time (or whomever you choose to service) but following that you should be able to narrow down if wires or Auto Amp or something else. Sounds like you'll need to replace the Auto Amp.


----------



## Xhefri (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks so much for taking the time to give me the link for the Repair Manuel PDFs. This will really help!


----------

